# [solved] dm crypt partition und key passen nicht mehr

## axlalf

hi leute

ich habe ein problem, und zwar habe ich mehrere partitionen mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt.

alle partitionen bis auf eine funktionieren...

und zwar erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldung

```
# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 media --key-file /mnt/keys/key.sda7

Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
```

alle anderen partiitionen kann ich ohne problem entschlüsseln/ mounten

der key ist 100%ig richtig, ich habe ihn mit der md5sum des backup keys überprüft und der backupkey funktioniert auch nicht

ich muss sagen, dass ich die partitionierung geändert habe. die partition die jetzt sda7 ist war vorher sda8 - warum auch immer gparted das geändert hat - meint ihr das dm-crypt daran hängt?

luksDump gibt mir aber auch aus, dass die partition noch eine funktionierende luks Partition ist mit einem Schlüssel...

ich habe auch versucht die schrittfolge der entwickler bei fehlfunktionen zu befolgen:

```
# ls -l /dev/mapper/control

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 23. Aug 00:06 /dev/mapper/control -> ../device-mapper

```

```
# dmsetup targets

zero             v1.0.0

mirror           v1.0.20

crypt            v1.6.0

striped          v1.1.0

linear           v1.0.3

error            v1.0.1

```

und alle cipher die ich brauche sind im kernel (die anderen partitionen funktionieren ja)

hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen

mfg

axlalfLast edited by axlalf on Tue Sep 01, 2009 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hupf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 media --key-file /mnt/keys/key.sda7 
> ```
> ...

 

Hau mich, aber wenn die Partition vorher sda8 hieß, hast du dann den key auch umbenannt bzw. mal den key.sda8 für (jetzt) sda7 probiert?

----------

## axlalf

jo hab ich ^^

ich hab umbenannt und auch der backupkey will nich ^^

mfg

axlalf

----------

## axlalf

hat keiner ne idee?

ein update auf cryptsetup version 1.0.7 hat auch nichts gebracht (das hat das problem bei einem kumpel gelöst)

luksDump liefert mir folgende informationen:

```

#cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda7

LUKS header information for /dev/sda7

Version:          1

Cipher name:      aes

Cipher mode:      lrw-benbi:sha256

Hash spec:        sha1

Payload offset:   3016

MK bits:          384

MK digest:        58 e4 55 75 71 f1 e6 41 de 3e b1 01 4e 73 9f bf 95 ee 3c 67 

MK salt:          0e 6c d2 05 35 38 ed 7a 02 d3 4b d3 40 55 58 59 

                  5d 2b 46 d1 3c 2f 3c f3 2d 33 fd da 43 64 bf ea 

MK iterations:    10

UUID:             c1cc3bc5-4f5f-4333-944c-75ff1b95b1f2

Key Slot 0: ENABLED

   Iterations:            171048

   Salt:                  a5 37 30 45 3e ed 01 24 80 90 bb d8 9e f1 8c f0 

                            fd 21 bd 74 06 4f 98 91 2d ed d8 85 b6 7b b5 da 

   Key material offset:   8

   AF stripes:               4000

Key Slot 1: DISABLED

Key Slot 2: DISABLED

Key Slot 3: DISABLED

Key Slot 4: DISABLED

Key Slot 5: DISABLED

Key Slot 6: DISABLED

Key Slot 7: DISABLED

```

das müsste also eigentlich alles stimmen....

ich bin echt am verzeifeln da sich auf der platte viele viele bilder befinden -.-

mfg

axlalf

----------

## axlalf

so leute hat sich erledigt - ich brauche den speicherplatz, also hab ich die partition neu angelegt... 

danke für eure hilfe

mfg

axlalf

----------

## Roman_Gruber

schreibst du oben nochn solved in den ersten beitrag, damit man ihn nicht nochmals anschaut, danke

----------

